# SCIENCE article on CCD



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

flyman writes:
The one new (to me) bit of information that I gleened was that Varroa Destructor causes immunosupression in bees. 

tecumseh replies:
I would think that this is no large surprise since any number of parasites seem capable of fooling the host. It would be worthwhile to get your brothers impression on this capacity.


----------

